

Can A Free Online Education Land You A Job? The Era Of Online Education Dawns - geoffsanders
http://singularityhub.com/2012/02/13/can-a-free-online-education-land-you-a-job-the-era-of-online-education-dawns/

======
geoffsanders
This article touches on something that I believe the education system in
America has lost sight on - "self learning." In most schools and universities,
learning is now synonymous with memorizing, and students simply attempt to
dish back selected information they were spoon-fed. School should be a
resource, not THE source, for information.

Just my $0.02, but then again I'm 100% self-taught and never liked school ;)

